# replacing hydraulic hoses!



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

:usa:
I recently bought a '97 Kubota2500D w/loader. My brotherinlaw previously bought this tractor new after he passed away my sisterinlaw had no more use for it and so I bought it from her.
He always had the Kubota place do all of the work on it. Well long story short after I used it for a couple of hours I raised the lift (had a box blade on it) and bam a hose busted. So I made a wrench to fit the hydraulic fitting (out of a smaller cheap wrench) and took the hose to town. We have a local parts place that specializes in forklift parts. They made me a new hose. I was in a hurry and didn't pay that much attention until I got back to the tractor. The original hose was a 2500 psi hose and the one the parts house gave me was a 4500 psi hose. I was afraid that there wouldn't be enough room for the nuts or that the fittings would be different but it worked fine!(oh I had to grind out the wrench abit more) If I had realized that it was going to be a bigger heavier hose I would have made it a little longer or had a 45 put on one end but it seems fine. Now I have one 4500 psi hose and about 6 or so 2500 psi hoses. Seems to me like bigger should be better? Any ideas otherwise? I can see where my brotherinlaw(Kubota dealer) had replaced 2 or 3 hoses but they went back with the 2500 psi hoses. 
I like doing my own work!
Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I've put heavier psi hoses on my tractors before,they last heck of lot longer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with Thomas, the hoses that are rated at 4500 psi will most likely last a bit longer than the 2500 psi ones. But I suspect they are a little more expensive. It would be all right, I suspect, if you go bigger, but if you have a hose rated for say 4500 psi... don't go to 2500 psi, as that could cause you grief and/or injury!


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

The inside hose diameter will still be the same. It's the overall construction of the hose and the outside diameter that's different. Heavier duty will do you just fine in this case.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had hoses last 15-20 years on my mini backhoe stored under a tarp


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*maybe a little more expensive?*



pogobill said:


> I agree with Thomas, the hoses that are rated at 4500 psi will most likely last a bit longer than the 2500 psi ones. But I suspect they are a little more expensive. It would be all right, I suspect, if you go bigger, but if you have a hose rated for say 4500 psi... don't go to 2500 psi, as that could cause you grief and/or injury!


:usa:
It was about $63 for a 5 foot hose w/ends? is that expensive? I am new at this!
I think this place must only make 4500 psi hoses (they are an industral supply house)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats about the going price for our area.


----------

